# IBus japanese IME mozc installed can't input hiragana



## freeink (Dec 23, 2019)

use `sudo pkg install ja-ibus-mozc` well installed. Then added mozc ime from IBus panel.
But I can not input Hiragana and Katakana in text editor and Firefox.

I like mozc, I heard it have a drawpad to input Kanji

```
pkg info ja-ibus-mozc

ja-ibus-mozc-2.23.2815.102.00_5
Name           : ja-ibus-mozc
Version        : 2.23.2815.102.00_5
Installed on   : Tue Dec 24 01:21:44 2019 CST
Origin         : japanese/ibus-mozc
Architecture   : FreeBSD:12:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : japanese
Licenses       : 
Maintainer     : hrs at FreeBSD.org
WWW            : [URL]https://github.com/google/mozc[/URL]
Comment        : Mozc engine for IBus
```


----------



## scottro (Dec 24, 2019)

I have had trouble with this for years.  I wound up switching to fcitx-mozc (or ja-fcitx-mozc if you use packages).   I have a page which includes details.
http://srobb.net/jpninpt.html 
It's mostly about using fcitx-mozc but if you go down the FreeBSD section till you hit mention of ibus, it gives the details.  

I don't draw kanji, I just use it to input hiragana, using romaji, then hit space to get the kanji selection. Anyway, hope this helps a little bit. I never filed a bug report on ibus as my solution was just to move to fcitx.


----------



## freeink (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks scottro
Need install  zh-fcitx-configtool-0.4.9
fcitx-mozc  can not tweak romaji input and kana input do you know how to do that ?
and   Mozc does not run by priviledged user


----------



## scottro (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm sorry, my Japanese use these days is fairly simple. (Just entering romaji, selecting hiragana and then, if needed, the kanji.)


----------



## freeink (Dec 29, 2019)

use a non root user and add codes to .xinitrc and ibus JP-Mozc works.
scim is just waisting time, fcitx is a messy ,IBus is best.
Now I can  lean Japanese. Will try a FreeBSD laptop connected to an E-Ink Monitor to read Aozora Bunko free books





*



*


----------

